# online friends needed



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Im going to hold my hands up and admit I have no friends.

Im talking PS4 friends though as my normal ‘beer’ friends are far too mature or busy to play games lol. Im also a 46yr old family man gamer so casual at best. 

I do try and play along with my 13yr son and his mates but that’s awkward to say the least.

Therefore Im looking for other mature players that will laugh at my jokes.

If anyone wants to add me as a ‘friend’ so we can get more out of the various online games then my PS4 name is suter1972

I also play on PC but im still learning all this discord business. Cant remember what my steam name is but I think its the same as the ps4 name.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Do you bother with Warthunder or Fifa? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I had warthunder on PS4 but couldn't understand it lol. Started with world of tanks which was easier but I still always got beat lol

Got fifa 18 but again, I try and play it like a real match and pass the ball about so my 13yr old whose straight on goal always kicks my ass


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

Join our community over at Oldgamerz. 30+yrs to join. Have a Discord channel for off game nonsense talking. I've a PS4 but not on much this month as playing Witcher 3 on Nvidia Shield. Then probably Horizon Zero Dawn. Then it'll probably be Division 2. That said I've not managed to convince anyone to do WayOut so possibility of an hour or two a week of that if you liked the look of it.

Tag is Fustuarium on PS4


----------

